# What happens when you start a car



## العقاب الهرم (19 فبراير 2009)

فيديو جميل يوضح كيفية عمل الاستارتر (المارش)







للتحميل اضغط هنا


----------



## ابو يوسف يوسف (21 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (22 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر لك اخي العقاب على هذا الفلاش الجميل


----------

